# Encumbrance (carry pg 65) effect during combat



## rasktril (Mar 8, 2022)

Is everybody using the "carry" rule during combat ?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 8, 2022)

For which game?


----------



## MacD (Mar 8, 2022)

I think he means OLD, it matches the carry rules on pg65.

I don't use carry rules at all as long as no character seems to take too much stuff with him.


----------

